# Chinese New Year



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

My GF and I are coming to Bangkok for Chinese New Year and are not sure if the parades, etc. are on Jnuary 31st or February 1st(or both). Does anyone know, since we're planning to stay overnight.


----------

